# Dubizzle, Bayut, Justrentals etc.



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Yes, we are going through the dreaded flat hunt at the moment and I have some suggestions that I would like the property websites to take on board...

1) An advanced report ad function where you could state why an ad should be taken down. There are so many shoddily placed ads with false information, wrong photos, wrong details and so on. It's a waste of time for both the prospective tenant AND the estate agent.

2) A comment section on each ad where you could put your feedback AFTER viewing a property. Why on earth do property owners think it is ok to have viewings of a property with a whole list of things wrong with it. Why would anyone want to move in to an apartment that has a dreadful smell, broken toilet seat, wobbly floor and blood stains on the floor just to mention a few things I have come across. Nobody seems to have a clue of the actual size of the properties and just pull the square footage figures out of thin air. It's quite a disappointment to turn up at a viewing and notice that about 400 square feet are missing. Oh, and of course they expect somebody to cough up a one year rental cheque at overinflated rate too. 

I have lived in many countries and this property market has to be worst I have ever come across.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

You need to Dubai up with regards to property here. 

Property will never be clean because there's 10+ agents representing it, why would one clean it up for another to benefit and close the deal? Landlords obviously think it's easier to throw bodies at leasing rather than getting the place presentable. It's frustrating but that's how it is.

From my own experience - 

Take 2-4 days off work to commit to this rather than try to squeeze viewings in after work and before the gym, with a trip to the supermarket.

Make as many as appointments as possible. If they're late, give them one phone call and 10-15 minutes max before moving onto the next one.

All property is rented as seen and nothing will be cleaned or fixed. See if you can see through this though and if it's a decent house that just needs work, say you'll do this and negotiate the cost from the rent. 

If the place is a total dump and "you've got to be joking", walk out there and then. Don't waste time going through the motions, just move onto the next one.

Like wise if it's too small, a weird shape, not enough light or just not going to work - leave.

If you're following the agent to a bait and switch property that's nowhere near the original one, stop following him and move onto the next one.

Be wary of agents that can't provide car park access passes or pool passes in apartments, chance are the landlord owes on service charges.

Don't hand over a dirham until you are 100% satisfied and everything is in your possession. Loose the deal rather than your deposit.

Do the final signing at their offices, not the actual property.

Probably a few more I can think of.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If you're looking at an apartment, it's usually a good idea to hang around afterwards and talk to the concierge/receptionists after the agent has gone, see if what they say is correct.

They can usually give you gossip on the previous tenant, any problems with the apartment/neighbours, accurate details on the facilities, details on outstanding service charges, and in some cases, you may find it's possible to rent directly from the building management.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Gavtek said:


> If you're looking at an apartment, it's usually a good idea to hang around afterwards and talk to the concierge/receptionists after the agent has gone, see if what they say is correct.
> 
> They can usually give you gossip on the previous tenant, any problems with the apartment/neighbours, accurate details on the facilities, details on outstanding service charges, and in some cases, you may find it's possible to rent directly from the building management.


Having said that, it is a very common practice here in Bahrain to roam around buildings and asking receptionists/concierge about vacant apartments for rent, most of them offer immediate viewings. Does that happen in Dubai ?


----------



## brinks (Jun 12, 2014)

A.Abbass said:


> Having said that, it is a very common practice here in Bahrain to roam around buildings and asking receptionists/concierge about vacant apartments for rent, most of them offer immediate viewings. Does that happen in Dubai ?


Some do, and some would have to call the agent to get the green light from them before viewing.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

And the hunt is still going on...

I have come across some estate agent that aren't even RERA registered. What's the best way of reporting them to RERA? The only email I found was : [email protected]

And I don't know what's going on with propertyfinder. There are barely any new ads and plenty of really old ones. Have people stopped advertising on it for some reason?

One of the shyster agents have started a trend with their 999 prices. How annoying.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

QOFE said:


> I have come across some estate agent that aren't even RERA registered. What's the best way of reporting them to RERA? The only email I found was : [email protected]


Sounds like a productive way to handle time and sanity in what's already proving to be a stressful situation.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> Sounds like a productive way to handle time and sanity in what's already proving to be a stressful situation.


Yes, if it was a quick email to report the cowboys it would provide some satisfaction but apparently one has to register on a complaints website so I might just drop it for now. I just wish the rental market was better regulated....


----------

